# Installing the Blackspire Stinger BB Chainguide



## ehansen007 (Sep 8, 2006)

I had a hard time finding any info on this and it appears that Blackspire is going to put up some instructions on their site but they are not completed yet. To receive the item in the mail and then note that for instructions, it says "please consult your local bike shop," was a bit of a turn off. It's sad to say that more and more manufacturers are offering no installation instructions for fear of litigation. It used to be the other way around. Oh well. Here is the install of the Stinger on my Stinky.
Right out of the package it appears to be simple enough. I purchased the BB mount since my 05 stinky frame does not have ISCG mounts/tabs. It's pretty much straight forward unless you want a totally silent drivetrain and I'll explain why>

1. First I removed the rear wheel, crank, and bottom bracket (I'm using a Truvativ Gigapipe DH BB with Holzfeller cranks. 
2. I have a 68mm BB which means I have a spacer on the drive side which I removed. The bracket for the stinger is about 2mm thicker than the spacer but this did not affect any of my drivetrain settings. 
3. I then installed the Stinger bracket on the BB, and installed the BB from the drive side as normal. 
4. At this point do not tighten down drive side nut fully. Just get it snug. Install the left side BB cup and get it snug.
5. Do not tighten the set screws on the Stinger yet.
6. If you haven't installed the pulley or tightened you can do so now and adjust. 
7. Install the crank on the drive side and put the rear wheel back on
8. Run though the gears and check the clearance and that the roller is working properly.
9. This is where the trial and error begins. Frames are so different and if you're like me I don't mind modifiying things to get them to work. You can see by the third picture where the chain was rubbing.
10. I took mine off along with the cranks and BB at least three times to modify the clearance of the chain since it was rubbing on the bracket. I ended up grinding a bit more for clearance where the chain was hitting while in the granny gear. It actually goes past what I've shown here and I completely sanded across the beaver and repainted over it.
11. Once you get the bracket where you want it, tighten down BB bracket, reinstall the cranks, and tighten the set screws (lock tight is a good idea here) on Stinger.
12. Test ride and adjust!

For $25 and some elbow grease, it can't be beat for keeping the chain on!

Email if you have any questions!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Longer spindle probably would have done the trick too...


----------



## ehansen007 (Sep 8, 2006)

? What's a spinle?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Spindle. As in bottom bracket spindle.


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

i have the same one mounted on my bike too...it was much easier since the swingarm on my bike doesn't bend down as much as your stinky's does...it worx well, and for $25 you don't loose...i do not like the fact that those little grub screws are SAE not metric, i'll forget about that someday when i'm taking it apart to clean and mangle them...hopefully by writing this i'll remember


----------



## Tappoix (Mar 18, 2004)

bumping this thread cause it's so damn useful


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Cool!
If it is only hitting the beaver (guide) when you are in the grannie ring and not too bad, you could install a nice piece of velcro (with the sticky backing) in that one spot. Velcro is pretty thin and wont mess up your line and will keep the chain from rubbing the metal and keep it from making a lot of noise.

If it is rubbing very bad, you might need to increase the spindle length on the BB, ie buying a new BB. A bit more length on the spindle would allow you to get your drivetrain outboard a little more and give you a wee bit more room to play with so you dont hit the guide so much.

Do you know what the spindle length of your bb is? It should say right on the shell of the BB itself.

If it does not rub the guide bad I would just leave it! 

Great write up BTW.


----------



## Havefaith (May 8, 2006)

Would like to say I was disappointed with this piece. I ordered and installed the stinger for the Firestone dh, so I could race on my small bike, and after my first race run, I looked down to find the roller not on the bracket any longer. Not only is the design poorly executed with a roller bearing only on one side with washers backing to the roller itself, but the complete lack of any directions and frame compatibility list is simply inexcusable. Definitely not a fan, and will not be purchasing any other Blackspire product again.


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

did you happen to use any blue loctite on the nut and bolt? might have been your problem there.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I have one on my bike and it works good so far even though the c clip from the bolt broke and the roller fell, I just put a better bolt and it works good.. 

I have the newer version which is thinner and doesnt have the adjustment thingy


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I dunno. Got mine many months ago, bolted it up, never touched it since.


----------



## ehansen007 (Sep 8, 2006)

Boone, My BB is a 68x 113. I took the bike out yesterday and hammered it down some serious rockgardens and it worked perfectly. Love the thing.


----------



## Tappoix (Mar 18, 2004)

OK - question guys.......

i'm into installing it, and the hole in the stinger is smaller than my BB, so the Stinger doesn't mount onto the BB, it sits on the face of the BB. That doesn't seem right, since it slips around!

bottom bracket - LX/XT ES-71 113MM 
cranks - XT M-FC752 175MM


Advice, plz.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Tappoix said:


> OK - question guys.......
> 
> i'm into installing it, and the hole in the stinger is smaller than my BB, so the Stinger doesn't mount onto the BB, it sits on the face of the BB. That doesn't seem right, since it slips around!
> 
> Advice, plz.


You need a new BB that is Etype/Chainguide compatible..


----------



## Tappoix (Mar 18, 2004)

dammit. 

:madman: 

recommendations that will be compatible with my cranks?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Just so we're clear... You did remove the BB and try to mount the guide BETWEEN the bottom bracket flange and the frame, right?


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

did you skip over this picture? You have to take the bottom bracket out as mentioned above


----------



## Tappoix (Mar 18, 2004)

:skep: 

errr..... ummm..... let me get back to you on that. i thought i could just slap it on.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Tappoix said:


> :skep:
> 
> errr..... ummm..... let me get back to you on that. i thought i could just slap it on.


Restraining myself from shouting NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBBBBBBBBBBBB :madman: :madman: :madman:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Unless the big gray part is a spacer you will still need a new BB


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Tappoix said:


> :skep:
> 
> errr..... ummm..... let me get back to you on that. i thought i could just slap it on.


Me thinks the Tap is funnin us here


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

ehansen007 said:


> Boone, My BB is a 68x 113. I took the bike out yesterday and hammered it down some serious rockgardens and it worked perfectly. Love the thing.


Right on man! Sounds like you are squared away. Rip it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Tappoix (Mar 18, 2004)

well, i never claimed to be schooled enough in mechanics, but I got it figured out. The thing is, I never even owned the tools to take the BB out...(now I do!)

unfortunately, my BB was not wide enough, and the non-drive side crank locked into the cup. 

hello new BB (118mm)

thanks for the patience, guys. and the razzing


----------



## gmx (Nov 12, 2006)

*bb mount vs iscg*

I was given a bb mount stinger and my frame is iscg. Can i still use it or should i just pass it on? Thx


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

gmx said:


> I was given a bb mount stinger and my frame is iscg. Can i still use it or should i just pass it on? Thx


Nah, you should definately just pass it on........ready for my address?


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

On almost all frames with 68mm or 73mm bottom brackets, you need a 50mm or greater chainline for the stinger to work right, no matter if BB or ISCG mount. Otherwise, the chain will rub on the back plate or the small chainring bolts will hit it.

So, for ISIS or Octalink Cranks, you want a 118mm BB spindle. A 113mm Spindle will give you a 47.5mm chainline, which is too close and will cause chain rubbing.

It should work on all external BB MTB cranks ("Hollowtech 2", "X-Type" etc) without problems or modifications, since these cranks usually have a 50mm chainline when properly installed.

The ISCG mounts on some frames are recessed a little bit, providing some extra clearance, which is nice. On other frames, you will most likely have to install the back plate on the ISCG tabs without any spacers.


EDIT: uh, this thread is almost a year old? why did you dig it up?


----------



## Huck Your Meat (Dec 19, 2006)

I just installed a Stinger. My problem is a little different. The tensioner worked great until my first ride when, it bumped a rock and pushed the arm up into the swingarm. I tightened the BB to spec. 

Does anyone else have the same problem with a BB mounted?

Any thoughts? I am tempted to tighten the BB so it can't more at all (I doubt this is possible) or loosen it so I can pull it back out when it gets stuck again. Maybe I could install a piece or something on it, that would stop it from moving.


----------



## joemamad (Oct 3, 2004)

Yes same problem. I just pull it back down. It hits on a few select log bridges on my route. I guess the BB needs to be tightened, but It seems tight enough after I swing it back down (it doesnt't move much) . I just have to bunny hop higher and launch those logs. I find the stinger works great on my Rocky Mountain Switch. Of course the price can't be beat.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

I just cranked my BB cup down so hard it won't move, well it may move but if I hit something hard enough to make that thing move I think the least of my worries will be whether the stinger touches the swingarm.


----------



## field_c (Jul 29, 2005)

*Chain line in granny ring*

Is anyone finding that the chain doesn't sit within the roller when in granny gear?

I have installed my stinger on a Cove G-spot with XT cranks (external BB), and when I am in granny gear, the chain sits on the raised side of the roller close to the plate rather than in the groove of the roller.

It works fine when I'm in the middle chainring.

Any advice?

Thanks
Chris.


----------



## Tappoix (Mar 18, 2004)

I've been told that is part of the design, to take up a bit more tension when in the granny gear.

don't sweat it.


----------



## kingofthemountain82 (Aug 15, 2007)

just deal with it, it's not like it's harming anything. With my e13 lg1 the chain rubs on the inside of the top part of the guide. I just ignore it because the only time i hear it is when i'm in granny gear, and on the street, once i get on the trail and put on my helmet I can't hear it. Plus, who really rides actually down the trail with the bike in the lowest gear. Really, who does that? Just switch to 3 or 4 and the sound goes away. Really dude, Just deal with it.


----------



## joemamad (Oct 3, 2004)

That is the way the roller is designed. If you notice, the inside of the lip is ramped to allow the chain to ride up there when you shift into the granny gear. The Chain must be held up there because the granny gear is smaller, if id did not get up there on the lip, the chain would not be held close enough to the gear to tension it enough.


----------



## field_c (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks for the replies - without installation instructions, I wasn't sure if it was supposed to work like this.


----------



## Bala (Jan 9, 2009)

HI there,

I am contemplating buying a Blackspire Stinger for my hardtail. 

I am new to the BB world and I was wandering if anyone could tell me if the Blackspire Stinger would work with my existing BB (Shimano BB-UN 26
Cartridge Type ). 

I would also be using my factory crank ( FC-M341, bahsguardx32x22) which was converted to a 2 chianring.

SO, is it possible to install the Blackspire stinger? 

If yes, do I have the ideal BB?

If not, what do i need to make it work? 

Thanks is advanced for your time.


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Havefaith said:


> Would like to say I was disappointed with this piece. I ordered and installed the stinger for the Firestone dh, so I could race on my small bike, and after my first race run, I looked down to find the roller not on the bracket any longer. Not only is the design poorly executed with a roller bearing only on one side with washers backing to the roller itself, but the complete lack of any directions and frame compatibility list is simply inexcusable. Definitely not a fan, and will not be purchasing any other Blackspire product again.


Dude... Locktite is your friend. Especially on DH bikes. It's a totally simple part, no offense, but do you really need directions to figure out how to install it?


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

A word of warning about the non-ISCG BB style stinger. 

Carry a BB tool with you if you use the BB sandwiched one. If you smash something hard it can force the plate up into your suspension. It's a ROYAL PIA to get that thing turned back out without a BB tool to loosen it up. 

This happened to me, so I switched to the ISCG version, which not only resists rotating on hits more, but is also way easier to fix with using just a HEX. Assuming your crankset isn't one of those god damn press fit crap cranksets, which need to die a fast death. Two piece clamp cranks, FTMFW!


----------



## Huck Your Meat (Dec 19, 2006)

I think that everyone with the BB version runs into that problem. I actually keep it looser now so I can pry it back out or just jumping on my suspension will push it back down. That seems to work okay.

Bala, in regards to your question. Check out these directions. It shows other compatible BB choices. Yours looks like it should work but I don't want to guarentee it will. I would contact Blackspire if you are still worried. -

Stinger directions


----------

